# Delam Fix And Trim Replacement



## toolman (Jul 12, 2005)

Just a few questions. I'm doing some long overdue maintenance on my 2006 21rs. I am going to replace all of the trim work around the trailer since it is so badly discolored. Does anyone know the best place to order new trim?

I am also going to replace the front cap due to bad delamination. I am debating replacing it with white alum and diamond Plat at the bottom. Any other suggestions? Anyone know a good place to order it?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## fjr vfr (Apr 6, 2016)

I would think the trim would be available at any RV center like Camping World. As for the delamination, I would be very interested if you come up with a workable solution? I also thought about doing something like you are saying, but have no idea how to deal with the crown at the top which is formed?

Good luck and please post if you come up with something.


----------



## toolman (Jul 12, 2005)

I was all set to repair my delamination this week but one of my good friends lost his house in the Santa Rosa, California fire. He, his wife and kids are now living in my short little 21RS. The destruction in these fires is absolutely depressing. He didn't have any time to get any of his belongings out. He woke up in the middle of the night by his smoke alarm going off and his house was already on fire.


----------



## fjr vfr (Apr 6, 2016)

Small issues like delamination take a back seat to much more important issues. Good luck to your friends and family. It looks like you get to play the good friend role.

We see the news about these fire every day now. Hope things get better soon.


----------

